

Ask HN: Which repository system do you use and how? - ianl

I've been reading a lot lately about how each repository system works (especially Git) and was wondering what the predominant system is and how they use it?<p>Specifically, how they handle branching. It seems like at every place I've worked we've had a little different approach.<p>Also, do you use Gitstats or SVNStats like programs to have a loose idea of your output (not that lines of code is a good indicator of productivity in the least)?
======
madhouse
I'm a big fan of git, and the branching model explained here:
<http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/>

The closest thing I use to see stats-like output is the Impact graph of
github, but even if I look at that graph, it's mostly an "ooooh, look at that,
shiny!"-type of thing.

------
ianl
I use git along with my github account. I generally have several different
branches, usually a development branch which is my current development build,
staging, and then the master being the primary.

When working on a new bug or feature, i'll branch off of develop and create a
branch like 'develop-stats-update'. Then when I'm done I'll merge them
together and delete develop-stats-update.

